# Camping Stoves



## Hacken (Jul 27, 2010)

For those of you who does camping/outdoors/hunting/fishing or anything related to outdoors. i'm planning a family camping trip in the end of August before my kids heads back to school. I've been looking for a portable propane stove for a couple of days now already but couldn't seem to find any real good ones except for the coleman 2burner stove although I've read a lot of bad and good reviews on it and would like to hear reviews on other brands as well.

please give me a review on what kind of portable stove you have use before. i am looking in the range of 200 dollar max.

thanks


----------



## LowBat (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a single burner stove that I've had for years and it works great. I got it even before Coleman came out with a similar piezo-electric ignition model.

However, you'll want a two burner model since your with family and not solo. I purchased the Coleman Roadtrip model (without the legs) for when I camp with friends and it's a nice model, but they're fairly large to cart around. I do like the skillet it comes with for making things like french toast. I also got the optional vinal carry bag for some protection during transport.

The most used stove for camping with friends is actually the smaller two burner model similar to this. These cheaper smaller models are more portable and don't take up too much picnic table space when deployed.


----------



## 123Sven321 (Jul 27, 2010)

Why not use white Gas?

This stove is often used by many campers:
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000492&categoryid=2020&brand=


----------



## saabgoblin (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a similar model to the link posted by LowBat with the exception being mine is made out of painted steel as opposed to stainless steel. Century, the manufacturer, I believe is part of the Primus, Bruton, and or Optimus, family of stove products and personally I do like this stove although I rarely use it because when I car camp it is usually because I am arriving at a trail head for solo backpacking so I use a small trail stove in combination with a campfire when needed. Some of the REI reviews are about 50/50 for this stove but I always take those reviews with a grain of salt. Mine was purchased before the piezo starter and I can't recall ever having any difficulty lighting my stove as some of the reviews have put forth as a criticism. What I really like is how slim the stove becomes when folded, Coleman products aren't bad either but I have no direct experience with their stoves, just their lanterns and I tend to sway towards Primus there as well.

Mine gets the job done and it is quite easy to clean so that's all I can tell you without another stove to compare against but I am pretty brand loyal to Primus/Century/Optimus and their line of stoves from a design perspective and ease of use point of view.:shrug:


----------



## saabgoblin (Jul 27, 2010)

123Sven321 said:


> Why not use white Gas?
> 
> This stove is often used by many campers:
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000492&categoryid=2020&brand=


Just make sure that you learn how to fill, prime, and light the stove before you need your coffee in the morning. The big plus to white gas is that you can recycle the empty container or at least I can in my environs whereas propane cylinders can't be recycled and or thrown out depending on local regulations. Operating white gas is more economical in the long run but I guess it all depends on how often you plan to go camping.


----------



## RedfishBluefish (Jul 27, 2010)

Check out Century Stainless stoves and also for less than $200.00 you should be able to find a Camp Chef model that fits your needs. We love the higher output of the dual/triple burner Camp Chefs and the available accessories (griddle and grill), but they are really for car camping. If you are carrying stuff a ways, check out the Jet Boils and MSR stoves. Have fun!


----------



## BigHonu (Jul 27, 2010)

My family have been using the white gas Coleman stoves for as long as I can remember. Reasonable in price, durable, and pretty reliable. The white gas is nice as I can use it in the lanterns as well, and I don't need to worry about the canisters.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 27, 2010)

about 10 years ago i bought the simplest, cheapest, propane Coleman 1 burner stove, still works great, as long as you got not much more that half a gallon, or you'll wait forever, it works great with midsize frying pan, anything bigger, (once in a blue moon) i use open fire.


----------



## PharmerMike (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been using Coleman stoves for about 21 years and am very loyal that that brand. One advantage with Coleman is that you should have no problem getting replacement parts. As to the propane vs. white gas discussion, it comes down to convenience vs. cost. Propane is more convenient, but the white gas will be less expensive. 

Another consideration is space. If you are car camping and have plenty of space, I like the idea of using an adapter/hose that allows you to hook a 20 lb propane tank to the stove. When camping, I use a distribution tee that powers both my Coleman stove and my portable Weber gas grill. This setup reduces the cost to use propane (although it is still higher than white gas).


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 27, 2010)

How often are you going to use it? If it's just this one shot those cheap $20 stove that takes butane cartrige is plenty (need windscreen if windy).


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2010)

We picked up one of these at a Chinese supermarket a few years ago. Works great, dirt cheap, and cheap to fuel too. Much cheaper than "real" camping options and quite good.

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/portable-butane-stove.html


----------



## steveG (Jul 27, 2010)

I have to recommend the Coleman. I don't owned one but have used a few of them at big camping get-togethers. 
My brother and I recently cooked (from scratch) about 4 gallons of beans and made breakfast for about 35 people on two of these stoves. They worked flawlessly yet again. I plan to buy one for myself soon. For $50 it's tough to beat.

http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000449&categoryid=2010&brand=


----------



## Meganoggin (Jul 27, 2010)

I've got a cheapo one like Carrot has. I have cooked for up to 4 people on it no problems - good and hot, fast boil time and a stable base for large or small pans.


----------



## derangboy (Jul 27, 2010)

My family has had the same Coleman propane double burner stove for about thirty years. It still works great (provided it's not too cold out)! I was never one for the little disposable canisters so I got a short converter hose and a 5 lbs. re-useable bottle. The setup might be a bit excessive to some, but if you're car camping, go all out!


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2010)

LowBat said:


> I have a single burner stove that I've had for years and it works great. I got it even before Coleman came out with a similar piezo-electric ignition model.
> 
> However, you'll want a two burner model since your with family and not solo. I purchased the Coleman Roadtrip model (without the legs) for when I camp with friends and it's a nice model, but they're fairly large to cart around. I do like the skillet it comes with for making things like french toast. I also got the optional vinal carry bag for some protection during transport.
> 
> The most used stove for camping with friends is actually the smaller two burner model similar to this. These cheaper smaller models are more portable and don't take up too much picnic table space when deployed.



I have the same kind, it can't boil a pot of water without some frustration but on a windless day it does just fine


----------



## carrot (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I have to say I have a "bit" of experience with _other_ camping stoves... isobutane-propanol canister stoves, wood stoves, alcohol stoves (jet and low pressure), Esbit stoves... but honestly the simple single-burner butane stoves are one of the simplest and most cost-effective solutions around, especially if the extra size/weight does not make a difference to you (it shouldn't, if you're camping out of your car). For twenty bucks you can have a stove and enough gas to make quite a few meals.


----------



## steveG (Jul 27, 2010)

Illum said:


> I have the same kind, it can't boil a pot of water without some frustration but on a windless day it does just fine


FYI, the Coleman stove I linked above does great in the wind. When I used it to cook beans on the beach a few weeks ago it was somewhat windy and a little cold but it brought them to a boil much, much faster than I expected. Keeping them at a simmer was easy, too.


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2010)

steveG said:


> FYI, the Coleman stove I linked above does great in the wind. When I used it to cook beans on the beach a few weeks ago it was somewhat windy and a little cold but it brought them to a boil much, much faster than I expected. Keeping them at a simmer was easy, too.



hmm...maybe mines out of gas?


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 27, 2010)

No you just need a windscreen, this goes for any exposed burner stove too, huge difference on a windy day.


----------



## ODatsBright (Jul 27, 2010)

I've got a Coleman 10K btu burner + grill stove and really like it. Good for cooking hotdogs/hamburgers on the grill while heating up some beans. I also have several other camp stoves and would recommend a Brunton Vesta isobutane stove or the Bantam white gas stove. Both are great for camping use and are smaller than a Coleman type full size car camping stove. Six of one and half a dozen of the other for the camp stove vs. the full size propane mini-grills.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 27, 2010)

simple coleman 2 burner propane--$50 at walmart. If you take care of it, it was last forever. if you don't, it will last nearly as long. 

you can do a fair amount of cooking on one propane canister.


----------



## Linger (Jul 28, 2010)

The Coleman white gas is very reliable. I'm against propane (single fill, use it up then throw it out, can't 'top up' near empty cylinders you've just got to use it up and carry a spare).
White gas is reliable and replacable, you carry as much as you need in whatever container is suitable.
Those green metal Coleman cases are iconic and I salavate now just looking at them. Excellent long-term investment for car/cottage camping. As already mentioned, Coleman's are great for groups, often times people just pile their colemans together and a kitchen is assembled with a row of coleman stoves, everyone knows how to use one.

When you buy it, go outside and use it many times before you go camping. Make tea or coffee for yourself, fry an egg, brown some toast, saute some veggies. Then the stove will be an old friend when you get out camping with it the first time.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 28, 2010)

Unfortunately white gas is pretty expensive, the coleman gallon can goes for $20 in every store, so the butane cartrige works out to be actually cheaper. Gasoline probably is the cheapest but I don't want toxic fume.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 28, 2010)

123Sven321 said:


> Why not use white Gas?
> 
> This stove is often used by many campers:
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000492&categoryid=2020&brand=



I use one of these regularly... no probs at all.



carrot said:


> We picked up one of these at a Chinese supermarket a few years ago. Works great, dirt cheap, and cheap to fuel too. Much cheaper than "real" camping options and quite good.
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/portable-butane-stove.html



I have 2 of these as well, they work great. I got 2 of them + 4 extra fuel cannisters for all under $25. They use piezoelectric igniters found in gas water heaters... lights with one "click". Unlike the coleman above, no priming/pumping or fuel hassles. I enjoy using them but do not enjoy having to toss out the spent fuel cans... so these are not my primary choice.


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2010)

Linger said:


> I'm against propane (single fill, use it up then throw it out, can't 'top up' near empty cylinders you've just got to use it up and carry a spare).
> White gas is reliable and replacable, you carry as much as you need in whatever container is suitable.



theres a pretty cool device on the market to help with that
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0

My uses for my burner can't finish a can in a year so theres no point in investing in one, but I'd look into something like this if I have to use the burner frequently:thinking:


----------



## Hacken (Jul 28, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> How often are you going to use it? If it's just this one shot those cheap $20 stove that takes butane cartrige is plenty (need windscreen if windy).



I have one of those stove. The Sterno version which costed me 80bucks when I bought it and an extra 40 bucks for a box of the butane bottle. I say it works real good when it's full but after like 15-20mins those bottle drain out rather quick. i ended up using about 4 butane just cooking for 4 people.




123Sven321 said:


> Why not use white Gas?
> 
> This stove is often used by many campers:
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000492&categoryid=2020&brand=



I've seen those around in stores and online a lot. but hate the fact that you have to pump it once every 30mins but it's a nice stove. i'll look into it or maybe just pick one up on craigslist if i can get one for cheap.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 28, 2010)

steveG said:


> I have to recommend the Coleman. I don't owned one but have used a few of them at big camping get-togethers.
> My brother and I recently cooked (from scratch) about 4 gallons of beans and made breakfast for about 35 people on two of these stoves. They worked flawlessly yet again. I plan to buy one for myself soon. For $50 it's tough to beat.
> 
> http://www.coleman.com/coleman/colemancom/detail.asp?product_id=3000000449&categoryid=2010&brand=



i think that one is a pretty nice stove considering the fact that it's not heavy and puts out decent BTU and has two option of propane connection. but anyways..can i say those 5lb propane cylinders are quite expensive compare to the 20lb ones. i ended up buying one in cabelas for 60bucks!!


----------



## PScalfano (Jul 28, 2010)

If propane or white gas isn't your thing, check out the sierra stove. It works similar to a blacksmith forge with 2 "aa" batteries and a fan, and burns whatever sticks/twigs/etc you can gather. I have also had good luck burning charcoal in wet conditions. They are also airplane friendly, because there is no fuel or combustible residue left in the stove.


----------



## steveG (Jul 28, 2010)

Hacken said:


> i think that one is a pretty nice stove considering the fact that it's not heavy and puts out decent BTU and has two option of propane connection. but anyways..can i say those 5lb propane cylinders are quite expensive compare to the 20lb ones. i ended up buying one in cabelas for 60bucks!!



I usually run it off a 20lb tank but have several of the small cans as spares. I've cooked a ton off of the small cans and don't remember ever emptying one on a single weekend outing. They are more money but if you're short on space it's nice to have the option.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 28, 2010)

going to go see one of those coleman white gas stove later i found on craigs.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 28, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> Unfortunately white gas is pretty expensive, the coleman gallon can goes for $20 in every store, so the butane cartrige works out to be actually cheaper. Gasoline probably is the cheapest but I don't want toxic fume.


 
white gas is about $8 per gallon in the U.S.


----------



## funkymonkey1111 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hacken said:


> I've seen those around in stores and online a lot. but hate the fact that you have to pump it once every 30mins but it's a nice stove.


 

is this really a problem? First, are you really going to use it for more than 30 minutes straight? and if so, if pumping a gas stove is a chore for you, you might reconsider camping in general


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 28, 2010)

Hacken said:


> I have one of those stove. The Sterno version which costed me 80bucks when I bought it and an extra 40 bucks for a box of the butane bottle. I say it works real good when it's full but after like 15-20mins those bottle drain out rather quick. i ended up using about 4 butane just cooking for 4 people.



It's not drained actually, but the bottle would cool down as you use and butane would get to the point to unable to vaporize. Keep the flip over cover open to let the heat from flame reach the bottle and it'll last longer. Each bottle should burn for over an hour.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

I know camp fires are not allowed in many parks, though if you check you may find they are allowed in some places during certain hours..
some parks that do not allow open fires, do allow charcoal fires..
I always liked the idea of just carrying a grill and laying it over a ring of rocks, Mexico-style, and cooking on that. some parks specify the type of wood that must be burned, though you could bring your own charcoal..you can do alot of coooking on a few briquets, and it's quiet and pretty..

I know it's not as convenient as a gas stove, but it's worth considering.


----------



## Linger (Jul 28, 2010)

Illum said:


> theres a pretty cool device on the market to help with that
> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0


:thinking: Hrm indeed. From Cabelas'
"
*U.S. DOT prohibits the transportation of re-filled disposable cylinders."
*now I realise they may be over-protective, but perhaps theres some reason for caution with self-filled propane? I would have really liked to see a grounding cord / static cord in that picture, and hopefully a caution this is an endothermic procedure so intense local cooling is normal. Large volumes of flamable gasses under pressure really peak my senses (though as a Diver I admire their correct application).
I can accept that you Illum are competent and professional in your approach, and in proficient hands the tank addapter could be a great tool. I guarentee if TSHTF and I had a propane stove, I'd be wishing I had one of those addapters

I don't know if that changes my mind about propane stoves. I've always thought propane was a bit foo-foo, de riguer for the catalogue camper, who lets $8,000 canoe drift away after failing to tie a bowline. Then again, I know that the simmer you can achive with propane (on the ultralight trekking stoves) is far superior to any white gas/multi-gas stoves.

I'm going to Baron Canyon in a week. Now you've got me wondering about a last minute gear change.


----------



## carrot (Jul 28, 2010)

I've always assumed the prohibition is because you can almost guarantee the condition of a new, never-refilled canister will be good (and safe), but you have no guarantee that an older, continually used refilled canister will be as safe.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

Cabela better pray to god that no one gets burned by a refilled cylinder.
I hate the smell of lawsuit in the morning..

Someone machined the same adapter a few years ago, even offered it on my website (not up at the moment) -- and was sued into oblivion..(maybe it's the same guy -- but I can't check at the moment..)

From the photo it looks like your refilled cylinder wouldn't last very long because it would filled with gas only; no liquid propane should come out of the big tank in this position..(or any position) -- no?

..I want one though, would be great to fill little cylinders for blow torches..


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2010)

Linger said:


> :thinking: Hrm indeed. From Cabelas'
> "
> *U.S. DOT prohibits the transportation of re-filled disposable cylinders."
> *now I realise they may be over-protective, but perhaps theres some reason for caution with self-filled propane? I would have really liked to see a grounding cord / static cord in that picture, and hopefully a caution this is an endothermic procedure so intense local cooling is normal. Large volumes of flamable gasses under really peak my senses (though as a Diver I admire their correct application).
> I can accept that you Illum are competent and professional in your approach, and in proficient hands the tank addapter could be a great tool. I guarentee if TSHTF and I had a propane stove, I'd be wishing I had one of those addapters



Oh don't worry, I'm not trying to change your mindset as your position has a perfectly legitimate argument. Most flammable gas containers are not charged to 100% simply because theres a lack of a relief valve in case of overpressure and that DOT rates containers upwards of 120F, which could be potentially hazardous. Theres no way DOT can certify refilled containers simply because it cannot assume all users to be competent and sticking to the books for charging procedures
While theres the risk to which refills are to take place, at minimum I do is make the alternative publicly known. I was hoping to heighten others senses to the issue without having to make the decision and incur unnecessary liability for it, your quote just happened to establish that connection of relevancy 



carrot said:


> I've always assumed the prohibition is because you can almost guarantee the condition of a new, never-refilled canister will be good (and safe), but you have no guarantee that an older, continually used refilled canister will be as safe.



O...no one mentioned that older canisters tend to rust around the threads if not properly capped from the weather, I certainly don't want iron oxide from being fed into my canisters


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 28, 2010)

From the photo it looks like your refilled cylinder wouldn't last very long because it would filled with gas only; no liquid propane should come out of the big tank in this position..(or any position) -- right?

OK I read the detailed instructions; they say fill wit hthe big tank upside down -- this should NOT work, since all modern legal tanks have a float system that shuts off the flow if the tank isn't upright..

what am I missing here? if anything.


----------



## Hacken (Jul 29, 2010)

isn't it a bit dangerous to refill them small canister? weird... it's illegal to refill disposable propane canister. i didn't know cabelas sells that..


----------



## Hacken (Jul 29, 2010)

jzmtl said:


> It's not drained actually, but the bottle would cool down as you use and butane would get to the point to unable to vaporize. Keep the flip over cover open to let the heat from flame reach the bottle and it'll last longer. Each bottle should burn for over an hour.



thanks. i'll remember that the next time i use this stove.


----------



## Illum (Jul 29, 2010)

TedTheLed said:


> From the photo it looks like your refilled cylinder wouldn't last very long because it would filled with gas only; no liquid propane should come out of the big tank in this position..(or any position) -- right?
> 
> OK I read the detailed instructions; they say fill wit hthe big tank upside down -- this should NOT work, since all modern legal tanks have a float system that shuts off the flow if the tank isn't upright..
> 
> what am I missing here? if anything.



now that you speak of float valve systems...
A great many in the review spoke of "freezing the canister prior to charge" which could mean a portion of the gas turning to liquid but still much of it would still be just gas:thinking:


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 29, 2010)

..nah you could never freeze (and pressurize) the little tank enough at home to turn any appreciable of gas into liquid..I think the main reason for chilling the little tank is for pressure differential; to ensure and speed up the flow of gas from big to little tank..
I am puzzled. Do they mean for you to use an 'old' style tank? I see they sell tanks in the same ad -- could call and ask ifthey have shut off floats built in....maybe the 'not for transport' applies to old-style non-float valved big propane tanks too?


----------



## Random Guy (Jul 29, 2010)

The float in bulk propane tanks is to prevent overfilling, not to prevent the tank from being emptied. To my knowledge, the tank will work in any orientation.

Side note, it is illegal to refill the old style non OPD tanks.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 29, 2010)

..have you ever tried opening the valve of a propane tank with nothing attached to it? 
nothing comes out.
the float, in it's duty to prevent the liquid level from getting above a certain point, also shuts off when the valve end of the tank is completely immersed in liquid ie. upside down, or on it's side..
wait, I'll go in the backyard and check a full 9 gallon tank I have sitting out there--
nope, not even a hiss.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok I see. You're right. I'm wrong-ish;

You don't use the gas vapor outlet, you use the 

>>Propane Liquid Withdrawal Valve<<

Operation :
The liquid withdrawal valve functions only with additional specialized fittings supplied by a propane company for liquid evacuation. Without these required fittings, the liquid withdrawal valve is unusable. The liquid withdrawal valve is attached to the tank and itself is in the vapor space.The diptube that reaches the bottom of the tank is in direct communication with the liquid space of the propane tank which allows it to be used for liquid propane service or liquid withdrawal. The valve itself is consists of a powerful spring holding a seat disc in a firmly closed position. The seat disc (left) is opened by attaching a second valve to the exterior of the liquid withdrawal valve outside the tank. This secondary valve is available only through a licensed propane company. Once the liquid withdrawal valve has been successfully opened by attaching the second valve to the exterior portion of the liquid withdrawal connection, propane liquid can be withdrawn. The liquid withdrawal valve has a safety mechanism built in called an excess flow valve. If the flow of liquid reaches a rate in excess of its design, the valve will close, hence the name "excess flow valve".

Liquid Withdrawal Valve Uses 

Used primarily by propane companies, the liquid withdrawal valve allows the tanks to be emptied of liquid propane before they are transported or moved. They are also used in consumer applications as a means for refueling portable cylinders. The valve attached to the liquid withdrawal valve is used as a service valve in this capacity. The hose and hose-end fittings allow propane liquid to be transferred into smaller tanks and cylinders for use on forklifts, gas grills or other appliances utilizing propane cylinders as an energy source. This actually makes a domestic ASME container into more of a distribution supply source.

http://www.propane101.com/liquidwithdrawalvalve.htm

I NEED one.


----------



## Linger (Jul 30, 2010)

Ted, that's highly interesting, but the comparing the images on that link with the Cabela's product, I'm not convinced their product actually taps the liquid withdrawal. Their product looks like it has a gas fitting, the end is like the gas hose in the 'related items' window.

Checking the graphic on the propane site, it looks like the liquid withdrawal valve is physically separate from the gas connection - the schematic looks like the storage tank at my cottage and not like anything on the little backyard bbq tanks.
>>here is a picture showing liquid withdrawal is separate 
http://www.propane101.com/interactivepropanetank.htm


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 30, 2010)

how timely; the Amerigas guy came by this morning to haul away and replace my brother's 150 gallon propane tank because it has a fuel gauge stuck on 95% --

the gas guy, Richard, GAVE me a brass adapter, one end was for a small propane tank, then a few inches of tubing attached to a male fitting which is to be inserted into the regular vapor outlet of a large tank.

RICHARD says: you connect the two with the big tank upside down, and the little tank right side up -- what I was missing was the fact that INSIDE the
(big tank) vapor valve is ANOTHER valve that OPENS when the male fitting is screwed in!!!!

I have not tested this theory, but judging from whence it came (the gas man his own self) , and the fact that this adapter EXISTS, I would bet it does work.

I'll report here after I try it...if all goes well. if not, I'll report when I get back from the hospitable hospital... ('in' jk.  )


----------



## Illum (Jul 30, 2010)

TedTheLed said:


> the fact that INSIDE the
> (big tank) vapor valve is ANOTHER valve that OPENS when the male fitting is screwed in



I figured this as such just today when I went to the hardware store and saw a tank being filled. assuming a pressurized bottle that has no liquid just still has some gas, how would you introduce liquid in without some sort of depressurization scheme that can let excessive gas bleed out some sort of relief valve while the tank is being charged. Even the space shuttle has a oxygen vent stack off the pad that smokes during tanking. 

btw, heres a "tutorial" of sorts
http://www.airsoftcanada.com/showthread.php?t=96775


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 31, 2010)

well yes there are vapor bleed off valves on larger tanks, which greatly hasten the process of liquid transfer -- but you can still transfer liquid gas
without them albeit very slowly, and maybe not as completely..

this is why the instructions for filling the little propane bottle, which has no pressure bleed-off (because refilling is verbotten) asks that you freeze the 
sucker, and I don't recall, do they recommend warming the big tank? Anyway, the warmer the big tank the better, this creates a slight vacuum in the little tank and a slight increase in pressure in the big tank. Just the vapor itself has some 'built-in' pressure..

I tried doing this just last night, but with out freezing the little bottle or warming the big tank. It did work, but I could just hear the slightest trickle for a couple minutes when I held my ear to the little bottle..
the little bottle has been in the freezer now overnight, but the sun won't come out! It's "June gloom" in July here -- sun completely blotted out by fog -- when things warm up, I'll try the gas transfer agian with the temperature differentials increased -- BUT the bottle insn't empty, so not much room for the 'vacuum' ...


----------



## TedTheLed (Aug 1, 2010)

-- frozen bottle -- it worked! wasn't a very warm day either.

I didn't weigh the bottle because I didn't have a full one to compare to..

I returned the refilled bottle to it's owner, who phoned later to say that it seemed to weigh the same as the new ones..

this will save some significant moola.


----------

